# Striper flies?



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Anybody have suggestions for good fly patterns to use on bass and stripers? I have a 8wt and a 9wt for both species, but I don't know what will work best for them other than clousers and deceivers. Also, can I use them on a floating line or a 30ft sink tip line? I believe the sinking one is 350 grain and about 4ips.


----------



## centerpin fan

http://www.henrycowenflyfishing.com/Henry_Cowen/flies.html


----------



## 615groundpounder

Fishing rivers or lakes?  If Lanier they have been keying in an small bait as they are gorging on threadfin shad.  Henry Cowen's "something else" is a great match the hatch.  I've also been doing good with Eflyz size#2 in a spaceghost of shadkill pattern.  Small clousers are also a great choice.
When they are targeting larger baits larger clousers, Henry Cowen's coyote, game changers, deceivers, #1 or 2/0 Eflyz are all good choices.

I also always use fluorocarbon tippet!  On the lake 14 pound and in the river 20 pound.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

615groundpounder said:


> Fishing rivers or lakes?  If Lanier they have been keying in an small bait as they are gorging on threadfin shad.  Henry Cowen's "something else" is a great match the hatch.  I've also been doing good with Eflyz size#2 in a spaceghost of shadkill pattern.  Small clousers are also a great choice.
> When they are targeting larger baits larger clousers, Henry Cowen's coyote, game changers, deceivers, #1 or 2/0 Eflyz are all good choices.
> 
> I also always use fluorocarbon tippet!  On the lake 14 pound and in the river 20 pound.



Sounds about right! I exclusively fish for stripers and hybrids in rivers. Namely the Chattahoochee. I should stock up on smaller files and leaders. So far I've been buying flies that are size 1/0 or 2/0 and 20lb  scientific angler leaders. I use relatively short ones to increase casting efficiency too. About 7ft. Do I need a longer one?


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

centerpin fan said:


> http://www.henrycowenflyfishing.com/Henry_Cowen/flies.html



Those all look great! Problem is, I can't find anywhere to buy them? The flies are shown everywhere but can't find them for sale anywhere


----------



## 615groundpounder

For the river stripes I tend to throw mainly 2/0 sized hooks. And with your leader length I think it's personal preference. I tent to have my leader/tippet length my rod length as my general rule. 
I believe most of our local fly shops will carry a decent selection of striper flies. Try calling the FishHawk, Cohutta Outfitters, or Alpharetta Outfitters with what your looking for. Alpharetta Outfitters has started carrying Eflyz too. 
Chartreuse over white is one of the best color combos on the river. Pink over white is another good choice.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

615groundpounder said:


> For the river stripes I tend to throw mainly 2/0 sized hooks. And with your leader length I think it's personal preference. I tent to have my leader/tippet length my rod length as my general rule.
> I believe most of our local fly shops will carry a decent selection of striper flies. Try calling the FishHawk, Cohutta Outfitters, or Alpharetta Outfitters with what your looking for. Alpharetta Outfitters has started carrying Eflyz too.
> Chartreuse over white is one of the best color combos on the river. Pink over white is another good choice.



Thanks! I know I've made the right choices then. I actually live about 2 miles down the street from Alpharetta outfitters and that's where I've been getting a lot of my gear from. I'll pick up some of those Eflyz and Cowen's baitfish patterns Monday. I'm specifically looking for some Cowen's coyote flies as well. Maybe they can order them in


----------



## 615groundpounder

Jeff at AO is great!  Tell him what your looking for and that I sent you. There are also striper videos with Eflyz at Eflyz.com


----------



## GLS

My all time favorite was a 6/0 Sedotti Slammer, but it takes a 10 wgt. to move it with lead core line that I used to use.  Probably could be scaled down.  It was my go to fly when the Savannah River was good before the Corps screwed it up with the tidegates.  It's listed in this site with tying directions:
http://flytyingworld.com/PagesG/gilstacy.htm#Sedotti%92s%20Slammer
 Half a chicken on a hook.  8" long.






Gil


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Went over to AO and bought 3 Eflyz along with a few other things. One of the small ones and two larger ones. Bookmarked the website too. I'll order more from them soon. Can't wait to use them!


----------



## fishmonger

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Went over to AO and bought 3 Eflyz along with a few other things. One of the small ones and two larger ones. Bookmarked the website too. I'll order more from them soon. Can't wait to use them!



I am the manufacturer of eFlyz, thanks for trying them! Please let me know if you have any questions. 

Here is a couple from last Saturday:





And a hog from New Years Day, at just a hair under 17 lbs.





With the warm winter, the fall pattern just kind of kept on trucking, which has been great for fly fishers. Get some!


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

fishmonger said:


> I am the manufacturer of eFlyz, thanks for trying them! Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Here is a couple from last Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hog from New Years Day, at just a hair under 17 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the warm winter, the fall pattern just kind of kept on trucking, which has been great for fly fishers. Get some!



Wow! Thank you. They look great in the water. I had a few practice throws with them and they will definitely work. What would you say are the best color choices for saltwater redfish, trout, and snook? I'm getting chartreuse/white and pink/white for stripers. I already have the threadfin shad and gray patterns.


----------



## fishmonger

Just like a Clouser, chart/white is a pretty universal pattern, so it is also great on the salt. 

I don't know if you have looked at the "dFlyz" option yet, but let me explain. It has embedded tungston, the front is cut to dive, and it swims hook up. So, it sinks twice as fast as an eFly, about 6"/second, and stays deep when you strip, so it is really effective at fishing lower in the water column. Chart/white and pink/white dFlyz are my goto flies in the river, and also on the salt. Here is a really nice AJ I got on a chart/white dFly.





The pink/white makes a pretty good shrimp imitation, so it can be good for Reds, trout, etc, and carp eat them too. Fire Tiger is also a great all around pattern for the salt or fresh water.

AO has both chart/white and pink/white. If you saw them there, the dFlyz are the ones with no eyes. 

I have a few new colors too, that are not on the website yet, Electric Chicken (chart/pink), and New Penny, which are both well known Gulp colors for the salt.


Make sure you tie them on with a Lefty's No-slip Loop Knot, to allow maximum freedom to move with the side to side action.

Thanks again for your interest!

Mark


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Will do. Thanks again!


----------



## sasmojoe

What weight rod is best for fishing the eflyz?


----------



## fishmonger

sasmojoe said:


> What weight rod is best for fishing the eflyz?



That is really dependent on what you are fishing for. Casting them on a 5 wt for trout is no problem, and on an 8 wt for striper.

FM


----------



## sasmojoe

fishmonger said:


> That is really dependent on what you are fishing for. Casting them on a 5 wt for trout is no problem, and on an 8 wt for striper.
> 
> FM



What about the weighted fly, dflyz


----------



## fishmonger

Same thing.

FM


----------



## sasmojoe

fishmonger said:


> Same thing.
> 
> FM



Thanks


----------



## torrente1

If you get it in their face most of the time they are gonna hit it!!.  I tie these and the most important thing to have is a good diamond honed 1/0 or 2/0 circle hook.  It could be a bunch of chicken feathers tied on


----------

